# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Opvliegers? 22 jaar

## MIIYO

Hallo,

Ik heb een vraagje. Ik ben 22 jaar oud, bijna 23.. en heb al een aantal jaren last van een soort opvliegers. De laatste paar weken is dit echter alleen maar erger geworden. Ik kan er bijna de wekker op klaar zetten, maar om 7 uur s'avonds krijg ik er spontaan last van.

Het begint met warmte in me gezicht (krijg ook een heel rood gezicht en de warmte brand echt), hoofd, nek.. Waarna ik hele erge hoofdpijn krijg laag bij me wenkbrauwen. Ook voel ik een lichte pijn in mijn ogen wanneer ik ze draai. Einde van de avond zakt alles weer weg en heb ik nergens meer last van. Het maakt echter niet uit of ik van te voren heb gegeten of niet.

Het is erg vermoeiend en voel me er helemaal niet lekker bij. De dokter zegt dat het niets is, maar het voelt keer op keer als of ik koorts heb en het zit me echt in de weg. Ik hoop dat iemand me hier kan helpen.

Liefs Manouk

----------


## MIIYO

Niemand?

----------

